# Pax wants the Bone Collector?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> "InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner reports that the Minnesota Timberwolves and Chicago Bulls have some interest in famous streetball player Larry "Bone Collector" Williams. The player informed Lenchiner that both Chicago and Minnesota have expressed interest in giving him a workout in the near future. InsideHoops.com considers Bone Collector the most entertaining streetballer on the scene today." InsideHoops.com


http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

i can definitely see Skiles and the "Bone Collector" getting along great.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

lol, those And1 guys don't exactly radiate "right way" vibes. But it appears to be nothing more than a workout, so I doubt we actually sign the guy.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

YEEEahhh Rawwwwite
The Bulls are the _first_ team that scours the EBC for players. Thanks "Bone" for the fiction. Should have picked a different team than the Bulls if you wanted people to think there was NBA interest :laugh:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Sounds concrete. I mean, after all, the source is the Bone Collector himself. What motivation could he possibly have to exaggerate NBA team interest in his, er, talents? 

You know Pax and McHale. Entertainment first.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeff Lenchiner...good going. Big future ahead of you potna


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Sounds concrete. I mean, after all, the source is the Bone Collector himself. What motivation could he possibly have to exaggerate NBA team interest in his, er, talents?
> 
> You know Pax and McHale. Entertainment first.


mchale has shipped in players with shaky pasts before , J.R. Rider garnett, spree, eddie griffin, sprewell, troy hudson and cassell just to name some...its really not so hard to believe mchale would look at him ...people say the bad things about larry williams ...no one evers says he doesn't have the talent.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> mchale has shipped in players with shaky pasts before , J.R. Rider garnett, spree, eddie griffin, sprewell, troy hudson and cassell just to name some...its really not so hard to believe mchale would look at him ...people say the bad things about larry williams ...no one evers says he doesn't have the talent.


I don't know a thing about Larry Williams. Does he have a shaky past? I was referring only to his "entertaining" style of play as reported by Mr. Lenchiner.

Does Garnett have a shaky past?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/rucker/index.shtml



> Rucker Park Streetball
> 
> InsideHoops.com is the top source for EBC Rucker Park streetball info and exclusive features that you won't find elsewhere. InsideHoops.com is at Rucker Park and bringing you exclusive Entertainer's Basketball Classic streetball news, interviews and recaps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't know a thing about Larry Williams. Does he have a shaky past? I was referring only to his "entertaining" style of play as reported by Mr. Lenchiner.
> 
> Does Garnett have a shaky past?


depending on who you listen to garnett either kicked a kid in the head his junior yr. in high school, while that kid was being jumped or he took part in hanging said kid in a gym. the latter is not the official story at all, but i have been in the section of south carolina garnett is from , and thats the story they tell there. regardless of which version , the incident led him to leave school and the state to ill. and farragut academy. 

my point is if you would take a guy with a few skeletons in his closet i dont see the big deal with a guy whose past to my knowledge is not shaky outside of the fact he removed himself from organized basketball while in high school, which would be a red flag to some.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The B..B...B...one collector a B...B....B...ull?

I kind of doubt it myself. Bone has some skills but isn't a great decision maker at least not on the AND1 set. I would think there could be some talent to be tapped from AND1 but I would think more along the lines of someone mature with some athletic ability or size...maybe like Alimoe? Of course Rafer made it...it can be done and be done successfully, it is all about getting the right guy.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/rucker/index.shtml


I have no doubt Paxson will be there in person to scout the game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> The B..B...B...one collector a B...B....B...ull?
> 
> I kind of doubt it myself. Bone has some skills but isn't a great decision maker at least not on the AND1 set. I would think there could be some talent to be tapped from AND1 but I would think more along the lines of someone mature with some athletic ability or size...maybe like Alimoe? Of course Rafer made it...it can be done and be done successfully, it is all about getting the right guy.


for some reason i never really considered rafer a "streetballer" because he got his shot at the nba in the system, he went to college for 4 years and got drafted...if he had never touched a ball outside of a gym he would have made it anyway, guys like alimoe or the bone collector have to get seen in the summer , because without it , you wouldn't know they exist. To me it seems like rafer , stephon or crawford just did it for fun...although all three have profitted off of it in someway or another.

i actually agree with you ace about the bone collector's decision making , i never really cared for it and consider him somewhat of a chucker, his talent is undeniable but for a pg the head is as important as the stuff he can do pyhsically.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> for some reason i never really considered rafer a "streetballer" because he got his shot at the nba in the system, he went to college for 4 years and got drafted...if he had never touched a ball outside of a gym he would have made it anyway, guys like alimoe or the bone collector have to get seen in the summer , because without it , you wouldn't know they exist. To me it seems like rafer , stephon or crawford just did it for fun...although all three have profitted off of it in someway or another.
> 
> i actually agree with you ace about the bone collector's decision making , i never really cared for it and consider him somewhat of a chucker, his talent is undeniable but for a pg the head is as important as the stuff he can do pyhsically.



Yeah I definitley understand what you mean. Rafer had a legit collegiate career as well. I guess I identify with him as a streetballer more than someone like Crawford because he has been playing streetball a lot longer and for several seasons prior to his NBA career whereas a guy like Crawford just came down during the summer for his boy Jay Z. Marbury is a playground legend and seems very proud of it despite everything else he has been able to accomplish.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Are you guys (ACE/Grinch) suggesting that a guard playing in the EBC is a shot chucker and displays poor decision making skills with the basketball? 

Its a stretch, but I guess I'll take your word for it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I have no doubt Paxson will be there in person to scout the game.


:laugh:


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> depending on who you listen to garnett either kicked a kid in the head his junior yr. in high school, while that kid was being jumped or he took part in hanging said kid in a gym. the latter is not the official story at all, but i have been in the section of south carolina garnett is from , and thats the story they tell there. regardless of which version , the incident led him to leave school and the state to ill. and farragut academy.
> 
> my point is if you would take a guy with a few skeletons in his closet i dont see the big deal with a guy whose past to my knowledge is not shaky outside of the fact he removed himself from organized basketball while in high school, which would be a red flag to some.



and he punched rickert for no apparent reason...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I like it. Sure, the guy has no chance. But to win you have to think outside of the box. How else did San Antonio win? Taking a guard out of South America and picking an 18 year old out of that hotbed of talent, France, was so outside of the box. I kind of think Pax plays it too safe sometimes. Eventually playing it safe gets you market like returns. Occasionally you need to take a flier, on a Google, to outdistance your competitors. Im feeling another Official thread coming


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I have no doubt Paxson will be there in person to scout the game.


And to see Hotpants Hinrich have a run


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ragingbull33 said:


> and he punched rickert for no apparent reason...


Apparently ..Rickett scored a couple of buckets on him and maybe got cocky 

_ Jo Mama _

And KG went to town on being dissed by a Backstreet Boy 

What's with KG and local college players

Didn't he have a crack at Joel Pryzibilla as well?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What's with KG and local college players


Daa-yammmn yewww. Da-yamn yew 'n yer faayncy buuk lernin'!


----------

